# Underground shelter and air circulation?



## TrinityExplorations (Aug 22, 2012)

_ We are going to construct an underground facility that will span about 150,000 SF over the build out.
We are wondering what you use to circulate air underground? _


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good question. Close quarters with poor circulation would be a concern if someone was in the sick bay area. I think there was a Nat Geo prepper show that had a similar situation where the guy duct taped a air tube that inflated when he turned on some type of air blower (think of those used for home water damage). For biological warefare, I would use some type of NATO threaded tubes going outside but pointing in different directions for wind current so that you get all sides of the wind blowing and put some gas mask filters on them (Although some will say that gas mask filters only last x number of minutes/hours) you might want to research this.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

We have the neighbor hood golden gloves champ with us, so he can manually pump the air through a filter so we can breath and have fresh air. Jk

They sell pumps that you connect to the shelter. It has a multi filter for different things. It has its own power supply or connects to the generator. Or u pump it manually every so often. Like in the doomsday bunkers tv show. And damn. My house doesnt have that much space.


----------



## TrinityExplorations (Aug 22, 2012)

We have linked up with another non profit group and are going to dig out the facility with excavators and then get funded to secure and cement it and add what we need over time and as funding comes in.
But we plan on a minimum of 150,000 sf on 5 acres and add to that little by little. air circulation is an absolute must with this facility. We are out in western Texas, so having the appropriate equipment to circulate air is a must.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

as an alternate passive system you can use pvc tubing. place one 3 ft above ground and based on circulation needs a second in the opposite end of the faclity 6-8 feet higher.
this will create a natural chimney effect. use as many of each and by diameter to suite.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

prepperscasting said:


> Hi,
> I am the Casting Director for Doomsday Preppers on Nat Geo TV. We are still casing for our show. Our goal is to educate our viewers about preparedness and provide important prepping takeaways. I came across your information and was hoping that you would be interested in speaking with me about the casting call. This is such a great opportunity for any prepper.
> Please email me at [email protected]
> Or Call 212 784 7740 ext 233
> ...


There goes the neighborhood! ROFL!

Looking for a few good Nutjobs!


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

look into radon ventalation systems i hav seen a few of these in use 
very low power use 
dont recall volume of air though


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I really hope I wrong, but if you have the ability and money to build a 150,000sq ft. underground bunker, you ask for advice on air circulation and venting from an internet forum? Sounds like a troll or wantabe. I have gained very valuable knowlege from this site, but its still just a forum. I will not bet my life on anything I read on here or for that matter any site.


----------



## rob (Dec 5, 2012)

Denver, are you saying that despite the internet claim that thousands of beautiful women in my town (of slightly over 300) want to go out with me, they might not be telling me the truth? The next thing you know, you'll be telling me that I don't have dozens of really dumb distant relative all mustering in Nigeria where they accidently die! Who can you trust if not the internet?


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

That is true and that hot chick on the Allstate commercial belives that guy with a fanny pack is a French model. lol


----------

